# Next Christmas project



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I can't post this one on my blog until after Christmas, because my DIL reads my blog and facebook entries.

I've been struggling with a quilt to make them since their surprise wedding earlier this year. I think I finally have a handle on her tastes, and I hope I've found a pattern and managed colors that they will both love.

There are 4 more trees (done, just no floor space) that go on the other side of the center blocks. In each of the 4 corners, will be a large golden brown star (getting ready to work on those).

The borders are up for grabs yet. I'll be adding more blue... and perhaps a rusty reddish brown.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Beautiful!


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

How fun! Can't wait to see it all done!


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

that is gorgeous!


----------



## jokey (Aug 17, 2005)

That is really nice. I bet they will love it.


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Can I be your daughter in law?? lol GORGEOUS!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thanks! I'm hoping this turns out... I'm struggling a bit with the colors on this one.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I think the colors are great! Love the pattern too!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Nice forrest you have going on there.

I really hope your new DIL likes it also.


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

I love your tree trunks!! Great colors so far..you are doing a wonderful job!! Where did you get the pattern?? I've not seen this pattern before!! How will you quilt it??


----------



## mustangsally17 (Nov 3, 2007)

I absolutely love it!! Would really like to give it a try, i think i could handle it not with the expertise you show, but...hummm where did you get the pattern??


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thanks! This is really a very easy pattern, as the blocks are BIG! It's called "Pine Ridge" and it's in the "At Home with Thimbleberries" book by Lynette Jenson.

Same book that I made the "brown quilt" out of.


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

Quit strugglin! You've nailed the color combo. It's beautiful, unique, earthy, homey, decorative, ... it's great!!!:goodjob:


----------



## mustangsally17 (Nov 3, 2007)

CJ said:


> Thanks! This is really a very easy pattern, as the blocks are BIG! It's called "Pine Ridge" and it's in the "At Home with Thimbleberries" book by Lynette Jenson.
> 
> Same book that I made the "brown quilt" out of.


CJ Thank You! I believe i even have fabrics that would be perfect to use, Its just ment to be, lol. Something else to add to my Christmas project list.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Whew! I finally got a corner color combo that I liked around the star blocks. I had planned (and already cut!) 2 different blues for there, but it didn't look quite right. Okay... but somehow a little off.

I like the green and tan! I hope to finish these today, and assemble the top, then I have to find a border fabric. I have ordered a rusty red (have a fat quarter sample on hand) I'm considering... but not sure yet. The more I look at it, the more I think it needs a brown border.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

beautiful. I think a brown border would look great!


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

This is a beautiful quilt! It looks so cozy.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Beautiful as always CJ!
Love your quilts


----------



## jokey (Aug 17, 2005)

Beautiful! Beautiful! Beautiful!
If it was for me ? I would do a blue border or maybe the blue and the brown. Just my opinion. I am sure whatever you decide to use for border will be Lovely.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

It will have two borders, a narrow one (an inch) and then a wider one. It's that wide one I just can't decided on! I have two fabrics that I can pick from. Which one do you guys like best? I over exposed these shots so they show up better, but it makes all the fabrics look a bit washed and ugly.

I've been staring at these all day and can't decide! 

Brown?









Or Blue?


----------



## jokey (Aug 17, 2005)

I vote for the Blue! though the brown goes very well also


----------



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

Hmmm... The two fabrics almost seem too "formal" for the style of the quilt, but if I had to choose one, I'd go with the brown. 

-Joy


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

I prefer the brown. It reminds me of soil with vines and flowers that the trees are growing from.


----------



## prairiegirl (Nov 2, 2004)

I like the brown border, too.

You did a super job on the quilt. It's just beautiful! The pattern and colors are perfect. It will be a great Christmas gift.

prairiegirl


----------



## Wonderland (May 26, 2009)

Oh! That is so beautiful. I envy you! 

I think I like the brown border.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

The border fabric has vines, oak leaves and acorns, and some flowers. I was leaning towards brown definitely.... I'm not much of a blue person, but I laid both bolts on either side, went outside for a bit and came back in, and my eye was drawn to the BLUE, surprisingly! So blue it is, with a darn green inner border.

Interesting that you guys voted brown almost unanimously. I also asked my sewing group, and they voted blue! LOL So I ended up with the same indecision!

I hope to get this on the quilt frame this weekend. I'm going to use an all over feather type pattern called "Plumage" to quilt it with.


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

I would have liked to see it with the small green inner border laying by both colors..but I do tend to go for the blue better...this is going to be a beautiful quilt..I really must get that book!! Thanks for sharing..


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

It's gorgeous!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I still have to quilt it... after I order some backing fabric... but I finished the top today and thought you all might like to see the borders on the quilt.

I love the blue! I hope the kids love it too! LOL

Thanks for all the help, even though I didn't choose the brown. If the quilt had been for me in my house, I would have used the brown border. I don't care much for blue... but blue and green are my son and his wife's favorite colors.

We're taking the fence out this Fall. Where the heck am I going to hang my quilts to photograph them?


----------



## Wonderland (May 26, 2009)

It's really, really lovely. I bet they'll love it. I would!


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2009)

Beautiful--I can't wait til the house is done and we get out of this RV so I can get back to sewing--been making "rag quilts" but really want to give something like this a go--I just have so much trouble picking out colors. Great Job!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thank you 

I SO feel for you in the RV! I spent 4 years in ours, trying to sew. I hope your house is done soon!


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Blue was the perfect choice! It's gorgeous!


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Wow..that turned out gorgeous!! Um...you could always come hang them in my backyard. I would even put up a fence just for that!! lol


----------



## Countrystyle (Aug 24, 2003)

CJ, it's just beautiful! Lucky "kids".......


----------

